# Hunting each others blinds



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Does averyone do this my buddy is on a lease in Edwards county on 2500 acres
it's an MLD ranch and for 5 hunters that mostly get along it's just a free for all.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes. Sometimes its a coin toss or gentleman's agreement. Keeps it "fair"...lol
We have 4 blinds on our place.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

I have 3 good friends on a lease with me. We are all allowed 2 stands each. 2 of us do 90% of the work but we all hunt all 6 stands. The one friend that does not help as much has shot the biggest bucks the last 2 yrs. We all high five each other and have a great time.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

I put up tripods all over the place, anyone is welcome to hunt them. If I get on a deer I will let other lease members know, usually non-issue.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Last place I was on had 10 stands and 9 hunters.

if camp was semi full to full you drew a playing card A-9,that was your stand that hunt. you could toss 10 in the kitty and redraw if you did not like that stand.

If only 2 or 3 in camp we just kicked around where we wanted to hunt.

John


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

we have 5 stands for 3 hunters on my property. We all help each other but we all have our favorite stand that we focus on and 
keep up. We are only allowed one buck 13"+ so once we all shoot our target buck it basically a free for all. There has been times where one or two guys just cant seal the deal on their target, then we all compare notes and put him on the most active stand just to draw blood. Its a good partnership and we always have a good time.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

We have 3 members, 5 community blinds. We just work it out where we are going to hunt, never any issues for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

We have 4 hunters on 700 acres all community stands , one guy lives 4 1/2 hours away and barely comes to fill feeders , and sometimes he gets frustrated when a feeder doesn't throw corn and he doesn't see much but that's his problem


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

Our default rule is that we are to hunt and keep up our own blinds and feeders (1 set per person, 10 people on 3200 acres)

We just set up 1 community blind this year for the first time. First come first serve. 

However, we are allowed to hunt each other's blinds as long as the owner of that blind gives you permission. We are all friends, so for the most part permission is always granted. Really just ask each other out of courtesy. But it actually rarely happens. Most of us take such pride in our sets that we hunt our own. No desire to hunt else where. And we see so many deer, it's not an issue. No 1 stand is "hotter" than the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

We hunt others blinds after we get their permission.
You want to see some tempers ... go shoot a 160 buck out of a stand other than yours.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

fy0834 said:


> We hunt others blinds after we get their permission.
> You want to see some tempers ... go shoot a 160 buck out of a stand other than yours.


That's why I was asking this is what's going on.My buddy knew before he got on that his stuff would be hunted and yea now that's it's going down he's a bit upset . I suggested that they all get together and come up with a mutual plan.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, we pretty much hunt our own stands. I mean, my Dad, my son, and I hunt each other's, but not the other guys.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Why not lock the stand?


----------



## dwrich (Apr 28, 2017)

*Hunting each other's blinds*

We had a friend on our lease in south Texas who didn't want anyone driving down his sendero, much less hunting out of his stand. We blew up his stand with dynamite and filmed it with a camcorder. Looked like Hiroshima. Showed him the footage, under the pretense of showing him a B&C buck at his feeder.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

250 acres, 3 stands, 1 hunter equals total confusion.

Life is a betch


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Why not lock the stand?


That would be non compliant and cause friction but great idea.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

People do the ****'d things lawd

Had a member one time haul a lil like patio mattress out to one of my stands and prop up against my stand and hunt.....Then said "I wasn't hunting your stand" LMAO I was like well you should have it would have been way more comfortable and warm you DA haha
But it was ONLY 6000 acres with 10 hunters so I understand the overcrowding issue SMDH
Carry on


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Why not lock the stand?


 This might be the answer but if you have to lock your stand to keep other "hunters" from the lease you are on, out of "your" stand, I think I would look for another place to hunt. Remember the guys you don't trust are carrying a firearm.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

All the blinds are wide open for use by all the hunters and their guests. First come first serve. I will be super happy for you and your guest if you get one down from "my" blind. ....as it should be.

I wouldnt get on a MY blind kind of lease. And any MY blind kind of members get run off.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

So if you put up a nice comfortable box stand 8 foot up in the air with nice steps getting into it and place a feeder about 80 yards away then plant a small 1/2 acre food plot and all the while another member does nothing yet opening day he beats you to your stand you are ok with that. you are a better person than me.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolutely. The ranch work is the joy of having access to a place like that. If they miss out i feel sorry for them.

My father and his best friend Larry (like a second father to me) cleared and built and put feeders for 10 of the 15 or so blinds on the place. In 20+ years of hunting with him i have never even seen Larry bring a rifle....he just brings steaks....

In fact if im seeing deer and someone is there with a kid or guest and not having any luck i will suggest they get in that spot. Or if i have had a lot of luck and others havent i will wait and pick my spot last so others can get where they want. Everyone on the lease feels same way.

We are the kind of members people love being around and love having on a lease. Some of what i read above would not be welcomed no matter how many 8ft blinds with steps they want to bring for themselves....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No one has a specific blind on our lease. Even if you buy one yes its yours but its fair game for everyone. Usually decided the morning of the hunt. Goes like this, where you gonna hunt this morning ? Oh anywhere your not. Been like that for years with no issues. Money goes into a feed fund and is used to keep all feeders full, not just one or two.

I find it strange that folks who claim they are hunting on say 5,000 acres are limited to 1 or 2 blinds. That means you are hunting on a few acres not 5,000


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

dwrich said:


> We had a friend on our lease in south Texas who didn't want anyone driving down his sendero, much less hunting out of his stand. We blew up his stand with dynamite and filmed it with a camcorder. Looked like Hiroshima. Showed him the footage, under the pretense of showing him a B&C buck at his feeder.


Literally laughed out loud. That's good stuff.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> No one has a specific blind on our lease. Even if you buy one yes its yours but its fair game for everyone. Usually decided the morning of the hunt. Goes like this, where you gonna hunt this morning ? Oh anywhere your not. Been like that for years with no issues. Money goes into a feed fund and is used to keep all feeders full, not just one or two.
> 
> I find it strange that folks who claim they are hunting on say 5,000 acres are limited to 1 or 2 blinds. That means you are hunting on a few acres not 5,000


That's how we do it too. We pool the money and buy blinds and corn and keep the feeders running. Everyone works together to decide where folks are going to hunt and it has never been a problem.

I'm like Sgrem, I enjoy being out there even if it is just filling feeders or doing maintenance work. I live the closest of all the hunters on our place, so I end up doing the majority of the work. I find it gives me a sense of satisfaction if one of the other guys is able to come out and have a good time and shoot a deer, even if it is a result of work I've mostly done. That's all part of the fun.

I've really never understood the mentality of guys getting on a nice lease and building the one stand that they and only they are going to hunt. Seems like it would be a better situation to work together and hunt the whole place.


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

Our blinds were for anyone on the lease. Everyone maintained all of them and the feeders. We had a map of the whole place with a hook in the location of each blind and tokens with everyone's name. Put your token on the blind you're hunting so people knew where you were. It worked well.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

We have our own blinds each member brought and maintains (repairs/brush clearing). Feeders are filled up as needed by any member and whoever can help. Anybody is welcome to hunt another blind but it is understood to shoot does or axis but not take a trophy whitetail out of someone else's. We do have a couple of community blinds on tops of hills too


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ok as long as you agree...One thing we did was have a Map of lease with nail at each stand site at entry ..Hang your name washer on stand nail your hunting...That cut down confusion.of who was where..Owner/of stand always has first option if he is at camp.....This day and time it could all be done on cell phone if only few guys


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

sgrem said:


> All the blinds are wide open for use by all the hunters and their guests. First come first serve. I will be super happy for you and your guest if you get one down from "my" blind. ....as it should be.
> 
> I wouldnt get on a MY blind kind of lease. And any MY blind kind of members get run off.


I can see both sides, -- on a smaller lease with just a few guys community hunting shouldn't be a problem. I hunt on a large property- 15 guys on 9000 acres -- some of them are really good friends and couple of them I don't know very well. we have a setup where each paid hunter has "his" main stand-- nobody else is allowed to hunt it. we have about 4 "community" stands that are fair game for guests, etc. this really eliminates a lot of drama. I hunted on a lease years ago where we had 12 paid hunters and it was all community type situation-- it was a joke. we had three guys who pretty much lived there all season and hunted and scouted all the stands. nothing like climbing up in your blind on a sat. morn after getting all pumped up about hunting to find beer cans, .22 casings and cigarette butts on the floor. I hunted there one year.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

CHARLIE said:


> I find it strange that folks who claim they are hunting on say 5,000 acres are limited to 1 or 2 blinds. That means you are hunting on a few acres not 5,000


I have to disagree. It's not like deer don't move and you have to go to their exact location to "hunt all 5,000 acres". They travel. I've found much more success when you stay spread out. The less stands and feeders, the less pressure on the deer. Less driving around and less human footprint. Ive been on leases with stands every 100 acres and I've been on leases with stands every 1,000 acres. It's funny that I saw way more deer on the more spread out places...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I've hunted on leases since I was a kid, some small, some big, and have yet to be on one where we shared blinds. Buddies and family have hunted each other's, but not the other guys. Sounds like a way to get some serious friction in camp, let a buck walk all year, and another guy goes and blasts it. We have a great camp atmosphere now hunting our own blinds, and on the places we had in the past. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

afishinman said:


> I have to disagree. It's not like deer don't move and you have to go to their exact location to "hunt all 5,000 acres". They travel. I've found much more success when you stay spread out. The less stands and feeders, the less pressure on the deer. Less driving around and less human footprint. Ive been on leases with stands every 100 acres and I've been on leases with stands every 1,000 acres. It's funny that I saw way more deer on the more spread out places...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I ask is just this "how many acres are you actually hunting on out of a 5,000 acre lease. " ? How many acres does your two blinds take up ? Feel kinda strange paying for 5000 acres to hunt and I would be limited to a small part of it.

I never said a thing about deer movement, certainly they do.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

CHARLIE said:


> All I ask is just this "how many acres are you actually hunting on out of a 5,000 acre lease. " ? How many acres does your two blinds take up ? Feel kinda strange paying for 5000 acres to hunt and I would be limited to a small part of it.
> 
> .


When you lease as a group it's because you can't afford the place by yourself. That's the way I see it. We all manage it together. With a common goal (not easily accomplished on smaller properties, having to trust neighbors). That's the point of having 3200 acres. Because managing the the the place as a whole, makes my spot better.

We also use the whole place in the offseason to hunt hogs, varmints, predators, and turkey.

But by keeping to our own stands, we better ensure that everyone pulls their weight. Which I like. If you don't take care of your spot, then it's you that suffers, no one else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

we have 8 guys on our lease all community stands. we pretty much pull cam pics, take notes and just split the stands up over dinner and beers the night before. We are all practically family so its not too serious who hunts where and shoots what.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Donâ€™t understand a lease with private setups. Wouldnâ€™t be on a lease where people donâ€™t get along. No reason for me to even go to the lease. Hunting is about being outdoors and enjoying the experience. Killing deer is great, cause they make hunters happy, a lease for me is not about the killing. Itâ€™s about hunters with very little experiences getting to learn and enjoy the outdoors. We enjoy it when someone harvests a deer. Thatâ€™s just part of the experience.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*??*



railbird said:


> Donâ€™t understand a lease with private setups. Wouldnâ€™t be on a lease where people donâ€™t get along. No reason for me to even go to the lease. Hunting is about being outdoors and enjoying the experience. Killing deer is great, cause they make hunters happy, a lease for me is not about the killing. Itâ€™s about hunters with very little experiences getting to learn and enjoy the outdoors. We enjoy it when someone harvests a deer. Thatâ€™s just part of the experience.


SOOO...having your own blind=nobody gets along and you cant enjoy the outdoors. REALLY?
why do you automatically assume nobody gets along? ive been on current lease now for 6 yrs with the non- community blind setup-- ive made some great lifelong friends there and we all have a blast, help each other get work done, BBQ every nite and drink. heck some of my most relaxing trips never involved pulling the trigger. after seeing this setup-- with me having my own blind I wouldn't ever go back to a community setup. i just like the idea of when i pull in the gate, i know my stand has been quiet and undisturbed all week long. it doesn't take away from the "experience" at all for me.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sabiki said:


> SOOO...having your own blind=nobody gets along and you cant enjoy the outdoors. REALLY?
> why do you automatically assume nobody gets along? ive been on current lease now for 6 yrs with the non- community blind setup-- ive made some great lifelong friends there and we all have a blast, help each other get work done, BBQ every nite and drink. heck some of my most relaxing trips never involved pulling the trigger. after seeing this setup-- with me having my own blind I wouldn't ever go back to a community setup. i just like the idea of when i pull in the gate, i know my stand has been quiet and undisturbed all week long. it doesn't take away from the "experience" at all for me.


Exactly, we get along just fine with the way we do things, I don't those comments at all.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I will say this, on giant leases where you may not even know or have met other hunters Community blinds could be an issue. I speak of smaller leases when every hunter is friends with one another and work together to have a great pace to hunt and enjoy.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> I will say this, on giant leases where you may not even know or have met other hunters Community blinds could be an issue. I speak of smaller leases when every hunter is friends with one another and work together to have a great pace to hunt and enjoy.


exactly... Charlie understands what I'm trying to say. I can see smaller groups of people who are close buddys or even family-- prob not an issue when you get 15-20 people involved its easy to have a disagreement


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

We have 4 in our group and 8 spots, 2 feeders at each spot. Everyone chips in with work, expenses, maintenance items, etc. Time to buy corn? Next man in rotation brings a pallet. Trip to Walmart? Don't need 4 baskets.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I can see both sides.. we have a 1000 acre lease with 6 stands. 5 are private and 1 community. Itâ€™s 2 families so I have mine and parents and community and other guy has same. 2 of his stands can at time be the best on the place. Although I wonâ€™t go sit on my own, if Iâ€™m not seeming anything he gives me permission to hunt them for does or cull bucks we have agreed on. I would never shoot a trophy out of his stand though. Especially if he had been hunting that deer all yr. 
I think it all depends on the people on the lease and agreements made. Hunting is supposed to be fun and about sharing experiences and knowledge. Of bickering starts then itâ€™s timw to switch things up or move on. 
Every place is different along with every group of hunters.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Our situation was 5 hunters on 2100 acres, each man had a stand and 5 community stands. In the center of the lease we had a 100 acre free zone, two 2000# protein feeders and NO HUNTING, kind of a small rest area. Each had feeders and the cost of corn and protein was split evenly. If you were not up there, your stand was open to all members . We never had a problem and weren't really close friends but clearly spelled out rules before hand.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

16k acres around 80 members with community stands= poop storm
No thanks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

My .02 small as in low number of members -- best case is to pool it-- community stands -- with the right as agreed to "call" deer -- 2 members want same deer? cut cards
Big like timber lease-- own stands and feeders and maybe some community spots-
Me? I was never that greedy -- its a deer guys not your wife!
And if its community -- share the game cam pics- period-- I would have kicked a member off of my lease if I found out they were not sharing pics -- almost did -- but I bought my own place b4 it happened. And yes-- he is gonna read this thread-- and yes-- I mean you!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

as usual it boils down to specific situations - some leases are made for having each member have their own stand and spots - others are made for community blinds - so many factors involved - no right or wrong way to do it = end of the day I always laugh - hunt a place that fits your personality and goals and enjoy - why debate it over and over on a forum?


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

The last lease we were on had 1900 acres and 7 members. It was members only blinds unless you made a deal with another member to hunt his blind. The problem was some guys would show up opening weekend with corn to fill their feeders, never do any work, clean up their areas etc. So they'd show up wanting to hunt blinds that were taken care of all year. We did have a rule you could only harvest a trophy from your own blind, not another members, so we didn't have anyone upset someone shot their trophy they've been watching grow.
The new lease only has 3 members and we share. One guy doesn't get out often so the others help keep his stuff running as best we can. We talk over whos going where before each hunt with whoever is there.
So I can see both sides. Interesting thread.

DR


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

We have had issues with hunting other peoples stands on my lease. Pretty much everyone on the lease was okay with others hunting their lease. All it takes is one guy who screws it up for everyone. That one guy on our lease would have friends come to the lease with him and hunt everyone else's stand before anyone else would have a chance to hunt the opening weekend. It got so bad that we all put locks on our stands. Finally the lease manager had to kick the one guy off the lease and it went back to everyone hunts whatever stand they would like. A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

Huntman3 said:


> as usual it boils down to specific situations - some leases are made for having each member have their own stand and spots - others are made for community blinds - so many factors involved - no right or wrong way to do it = end of the day I always laugh - hunt a place that fits your personality and goals and enjoy - why debate it over and over on a forum?


Wonderfully put...Green headed your way !!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Huntman3 said:


> as usual it boils down to specific situations - some leases are made for having each member have their own stand and spots - others are made for community blinds - so many factors involved - no right or wrong way to do it = end of the day I always laugh - hunt a place that fits your personality and goals and enjoy - why debate it over and over on a forum?


Yeah, this is how I wanted to say my opinion, lol. Good post and spot on!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Great replies no doubt.A few factors come into play one if all hunters are hunting each other's stands but one hunter has 2 blinds and are not feeding and use a smaller 55gal drum.Yes everyone works together and will fill feeders but an individual with only 1 working feeder at best will and does take advantage of others that never fail.As I suggested all hunters on said lease should have a meeting and agree on lease rules.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sharing*

Our property was divided in 2 sections with a county road dividing it . 
we shared stands but some of us camped on one side and (3) old retired guys stayed in an old house on the other side. they had no problem hunting our stands when they hunted witch was during the week Tuesday thru Friday morning. I would never shoot a Deer at another mans feeder. I have shot plenty of Hogs and coyotes though. One Thanksgiving weekend Our lease manager brought his 17 year old grandson. He was not allowed to shoot a deer but Hogs were OK. He put him in the Retired ring leaders stand and he shot 3 Hogs. Well they show up Tuesday and find the carcasses in the gut pile and he blew a gasket . He wanted to change all the rules to make it where no guest were allowed during season. he wanted it his way or no way. Well last year we all pretty much stayed in our own stands all season and we seen a nice young 8 point that was barely legal but very tall and heavy on our side . 3 of us passed on this deer all year to let him grow and the last week of the season the ring leader shows up on Tuesday and hunts our side and shoots him, then bragged how good a deer it was. Well we lost the property that they were staying and hunting on and now they are history!!!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

YES - and a lot of people do, everywhere in the US. This whole "blind ownership" thing is a Texas travesty. If you can't trust the guys you hunt with enough to hunt your stand, why do you hunt with them? Especially if you're on a management program. Not to mention, deer live in the woods - a mature buck will run 7 - 11 miles in one day on the trail of a hot doe, he doesn't collect his mail 40 yards behind your feeder everyday ...


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope! I keep my blind spotless and well stocked with snacks/drinks, mow my area monthly, trim trees and keep all feeders stocked and running year round. Water system stays full, heater and portable fan on the ready and I have no desire to hunt someoneâ€™s elseâ€™s *#%! box.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I had to make mock rubs and scrapes at a guys stand to keep him away from my mine.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

*Look waht happends when you let some hunt you blind*

Went out this morning to get in a hunt and as the sun came up this is what I found hanging just outside of my blind. I guess they had a party in my two person stand. Not sure what a black light will turn up but I will have to bring some bleach and clean my stand.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

We have a small acreage lease in the Hill Country in Llano county.. This is our 6th season on the property.. I am the lease manager and have had the "community Lease" rules in place since day one. We have 6 stands with 6 paid members... All members have the right to hunt any stand on the property.. not just one blind. The money I pay every year is substantial when you ad all cost in.. I want the right to hunt the full acreage we have leased if I choose to do so.. not just one area with one stand. We currently have two members that will be getting a notice to vacate after this years season is up because he has made it clear that he cant stand hunters hunting "his location" when he isnt there because he doesnt want someone killing "his Deer"... he forgets that we are hunting small low fenced property and those deer can travel anywhere they want.. And he also thinks its funny to Not share photos or hunts information.. he also doesnt maintain feeders year round and we are constantly having to do his work for him.. Our lease is family oriented and we all work as a team to accomplish the same goal.. Kill Deer and enjoy the outdoors and spend quality time with friends and family.. Sorry for the rant.. but I would ONLy hunt on a community type lease and spend time with close friends and family that you trust and are just as excited for you if you kill that deer in my stand or his..


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Growing up on our East Texas lease we built, maintained, fed, and planted our own stands but you could hunt anywhere as long as the other guy was fine with it. I probably hunted every stand on that lease at one point or another.

The hill country lease I've gone to as a guest with my dad for the past 10-12 years is different. People do hunt each others stands but it's more the exception than the rule. 

I've got another friend that said if I got on his lease you could build your own stand but after a year it reverted to club property and he could wake up in the morning and tell you he was hunting your stand with your gun. That didn't sit well with me.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Went out this morning to get in a hunt and as the sun came up this is what I found hanging just outside of my blind. I guess they had a party in my two person stand. Not sure what a black light will turn up but I will have to bring some bleach and clean my stand.


Now that looks like one you might wanna hang around to see if it comes back!!

I've seen MUCH larger drawers left behind.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

3StoogesFishing said:


> Went out this morning to get in a hunt and as the sun came up this is what I found hanging just outside of my blind.


Be careful out there...I hear the critters are getting smarter!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Now that looks like one you might wanna hang around to see if it comes back!!
> 
> I've seen MUCH larger drawers left behind.


Might want to score that one before you tag it! Anything much over 135 and they can walk! LMAO ... !!!!! Exceptions for top-heaviness, rack characteristics and numbers of beers I've had on stand are not accounted for with that cull factor.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been on both types. It is expensive but I like the hunt any blind. It was a manageable group. The rules. You had to feed year round. Blinds had to be neat and dry. If you did not feed year round you could only hunt your stuff. We never had a problem.


----------



## RJT78596 (May 31, 2017)

We are set up community style on our lease. 2 of us hunt with a bow 99% of the time, and share 7 stands. The 3rd member strictly rifle hunts, and has 4 blinds that anyone can hunt. I left a much larger lease with "owned" spots, and have been much happier on 1/10th the acreage, and 2X the price.


----------

